# 2nd Annual PFF Lung Buster Contest



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Chase(Splittine) and I talked it over and since SeminoleWind(he did the contest last year) hasnt been on PFF in over 2months, we decided we should go ahead and get this thing started. We only have 2months left until bow season opener:letsdrink

For those of you that werent around last year, we had a nice little Big Buck Contest. This year we decided to change the rules a little bit. Rather than having a traditional big buck contest where the highest scoring buck wins, we decided to have a contest that gives everyone a relatively fair chance at winning. We think that might encourage more people to join the contest. 

The contest we came up with goes as follows: Every point on a bucks rack counts as one "Big Buck Point". You get to enter 3 bucks for the season and the most big buck points wins... So if youenter a 8pt, a 7pt and a 9pt you have a total of 24pts. If no one else has 24pts or more, you win. If there are 2 or more people tied with the winning amount of points we have a measure off. Highest scoring TOTAL(gross score)of all 3 bucks wins. We were thinking $20 entry fee. We also want to keep it as local as possibleso the 150mile mark stands as the boundaries. If we have a good bit of people that hunt right on the edge of 150miles maybe we can bring it out a smidge more. PFF is expanding! But lets go on the honor system here.

We were also thinking of doing a Biggest Buck Category for a separate entry fee($15). Everycontestant gets to enter one buck, highest scoring buck wins. Winner take all! 

We decided to separate it into 2 different categories to give everyone a legit chance to win something. I mean, who wants to enter something theydont think theyhave a chance at winning.

Last year Outcast was involved and a portion of themoney was given to a charity. Were gonna look into doing something along the same lines. Although Chase and I have both been in our fair share of Big Buck Contests we have never ran one so bear with us a lil bit and give us any input that you think might make this thing better! And ask us any ?s you have. BUT PLEASE GIVE INPUT AND QUESTIONS VIA PM.. that way there is no confusion over the exact rules on the thread

Ill PM everyone who enters the payment info. 

Ok who's interested in getting in the 2nd Annual PFF Lung Buster Contest???<P align=center>----UPDATE----<P align=left>Ok guys, Chase and I talked it over and decided that we wanted to find a charitable organization to give a good portion of the money to, same as we did last year. Thanks to all of you who gave us suggestions! We took alot of things into consideration and decided we would like to involve an organization that was in pensacola. We thought it would mean more to yall if it was local. After some discussion we decided that we would, once again, involve Shiznik and his grandson Chandler in the contest! What better person to get the donated money than a 11yr old youngin that is battling brain cancer?!?! Last year we had a great turnout for the contest and Chandler and his family were so greatful! We hope we can do better this year! Here is a little background about Chandler and his story for you guys to read. <P align=left>Chandler Roulhac is our 11 year old grandson. He enjoys fishing, music, sports, loves basketball and hanging out with his friends. Last April, his mom noticed him limping. Once in a while he would want to come home from school with headaches and feeling a little under the weather. When his mom asked about him limping, he told her that his legs and hips hurt. I tried to help find out what was wrong with him and started out by asking around for advice on the PFF because I thought he might have gotten Lyme?s Disease. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal> There were so many PFF members that offered prayers and advice to help assess what might be going on with him. I cannot begin to thank everyone for all their prayers and support that have been sent his way. We were all scared because the doctors didn?t have any answers either. After X-Rays, bone scans, blood labs, placing him on crutches, finally they scheduled an MRI. They told us that they had found a mass on his brain and he would have to go to Sacred Heart in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City></st1lace>. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal> He was taken by ambulance on August 15<SUP>th</SUP> 2008. By 10:00 p.m. that night they were doing an operation and inserted a tube to drain the fluids. It was Cancer and he had three spots on his spine and a tumor on his brain stem. The tumor is called polycitic astrocytoma. Dr. Canaday at <st1laceName w:st="on">Sacred</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Heart</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Hospital</st1laceType> in <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City> performed a 12 hour surgery in an attempt to remove the tumor. She could not remove all of it because it is on the brain stem. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal> During the last year the doctors found spots on his spine that are cancerous and eventually wound up with what I believe was 3 spots on his spine, one at his base of his brain stem, 2 others on his brain and a spot behind his left eye. He underwent numerous trips to SHANDS and Sacred Heart hospital in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City></st1lace> for Chemotherapy, blood transfusions and platelet infusions. We were also told later that his type of cancer may be of a different kind due to its behavior and characteristics. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal> The Chemotherapy reduces his white cell count and makes it hard for him to fight off normal germs or any infection he might get. He has almost completed Radiation treatments at <st1laceName w:st="on">Sacred</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Heart</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Hospital</st1laceType> in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City></st1lace> which have been out patient visits and the doctor will have an MRI done following to see how the cancer has responded to the treatments. Prior to this series of Radiation treatments we got an update in June of some progress reporting he still had only one spot on his brain, three spots on his spine and one spot on his brain was completely gone. Throughout the year, <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chandler</st1lace></st1:City> has had set backs but has a very strong will to live. He will have school at home and some at <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Blue</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Water</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Elementary School</st1laceType></st1lace> this year.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal> The Pensacola Fishing Forum is truly more than just a place to meet others that enjoy fishing or hunting. It is made of many people who care about others genuinely like a family. I cannot begin to put in words how much it means to belong to such a wonderful group of friends. God Bless all of you!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1ersonName w:st="on">Chris Anglin</st1ersonName>


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If we can get enought hunters to sign up we will pay out top three in points. 50, 30, 20%. Big buck will be winner take all.

A paypal account is setup for payment. I encourage all to try and at least join the points catagory. All money will be paid out, Ryan and myself are not keeping any cash for putting it on so we should have some good payout.

Wanna keep it local maybe we can got to 150 miles of Pensacola.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thats an awesome idea to give everyone a fair chance!! I'm interested!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

im in and taking yall boys's money this year!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

$20 for the most points.

$15 for big buck

We will post a paypal link. Please include PFF name, Actual name, phone number, and where you hunt. You DO NOT have to get in both catagories but we tried to make it affordable enough to get into both. $35 is pretty reasonable for a good chance at getting some winnings. If you have any questions please pm ScullsMcnasty or myself.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I`LL DONATE AGAIN.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll get in again and just let me know if you want me to try and get something again this year.

Anthony


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Anthonyma (8/18/2009)*I'll get in again and just let me know if you want me to try and get something again this year.
> 
> Anthony


Sounds good. Myself, Ryan, or Jason will get up with you and we will see if we cant work something out.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ok so far we have:

ScullsMcNasty(paid)

Splittine(paid)

huntnflorida

fisheye48(paid)

CHUMM BUCKET(paid)

Anthonyma(paid)

Jason(paid)

Liquid Medication +his dad, wife, brother(paid)

Rigrunner05(paid)

kill'em dead

outdooraviator

J Smithers(paid)

Garbo(paid)

uncle jesse(paid)

hyco

big buck dan

sequoiha(paid)

ms penny(paid)

joebuck(paid)

chris

IanR(paid)

pirate

helo hunter(paid)

clay peacher(paid)

bobbyd(paid)

goonie

shanester

Bill's Boy(paid)

bandit(paid)

huntinman(paid)



jrgfva24



[email protected](paid)

imkilroy(paid)



cobiaphil(paid)

bigcountry55555

Bryan Morris(paid)

Dennis Scully(paid)

skullworks(paid)

bbygrl99(paid)

69Viking(paid)

NICHOLAS(paid)

Bertram31 +wife (paid)

collardncornbread(paid)

archer-1(paid)

Chase and Jason, add anyone that PMs you to the list

IF YOUR NAME IS ON THIS LIST AND YOU HAVENT RECIEVED A PM FROM ME WITH PAYMENT DETAILS, LET ME KNOW!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

ill get in... who do i need to pay?


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Ill give it a shot, why the hell not im prob not gonna win being on public land but i got a couple of buddys with some land, so ill just put some money in one of yalls pockets, its only paper gonna make more tommarow, but let me know what i got to do.....


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea, Skulls, count me in. I'm going to try and hit the public land as much as I can... Do does count as 1/2 point? haha, jk

Let me know what's going on and I'll take it from there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok Ryan will be pm'ing his paypal to the people that already committed. Please include Name, screenname, phone number, and location of where you hunt. We are going 150 miles this year from 100 to increase the hunting area. Points must be 1" to count. We should have a good payout if we can get a good amount of people to participate. If you have any questions please pm them to myself or Ryan so we can keep this thread for updates.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got an email about a HUGE donation for the contest. Ill post more info and pics Monday when I get all the info and pictures, this will raise the bar up from last year.

Plus Outcast will be helping out again this year with a donation, Ill announce that as well when Anthony lets me know what that will be. Thanks for all who are helping out.

By having 2 donantions we will have Outcast's donation for the points division and the other donation for the big buck catagory. Im working on 2 more prizes for the 2nd and 3rd place for the points division to go with the cash. This is going to be a hell of a contest. Thanks to all thats donating.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW i can`t believe you guys got someone to donate a brand new z-71. that is AWSOME!!!!!!!

just kidding


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i just read a pm that chase sent me telling me about the donations and yall are gonna be STOKED! im gonna have to put in some serious stand time cause i want these prizes!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i reckon, put me on the list. i'll donate too..............tony


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I'm in too!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess this means ifin me and Logan are hunting and a buck walks out.......I'll have ta shove him outta the way to try to win something:dohoke:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We are going to donate a portion of the fees to a local charitable org. We have a couple already in mind and are looking into it right now, it will be announced as soon as we get permission from the recipeant. if you have already payed and you have an issue with this cause it didnt come up when you paid please pm myself or Ryan.

Our prize package that Outcast is working on plus a few others prizes will more than make up for it. Anthony at Outcast is working on our package this weekend even though they are busy with the sale. So when you go in there this weeknd tell the guys there thanks for supporting our contest. All prizes will be announced Monday and Im sure everyone will be more than pleased.

We are very close to passing the number of members for last year, lets get this thing going, I see a few names on last years thats not on this years yet.

If you cannot hunt and would like to donate money to the chartable cause shoot a pm to Ryan.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Pm sent,,, put Me and Ms Penny in,


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (8/20/2009)*Pm sent,,, put Me and Ms Penny in,


kenny, you are too popular brother! i tried to PM you the payment details but it said your inbox was completely full... delete a few old PMs so i can send you the info


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i'd like to get in on the action send me some info


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

few questions. first i would be hunting the mobile delta, would that be a problem. second i am from mobile so driving to pcola to show off a small bucks horns to have them counted would be tiresome if i shot it in the afternoon. would a picture work?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *countryjwh (8/20/2009)*few questions. first i would be hunting the mobile delta, would that be a problem. second i am from mobile so driving to pcola to show off a small bucks horns to have them counted would be tiresome if i shot it in the afternoon. would a picture work?


You are good hunting in the Delta, only hunting you cant do is running dogs. If you only entering a deer into the points catagory all you would need to do is take a picture that has the date stamped on the bottom of the picture and pm it to myself for Ryan. We will then save the pictures and go over them and have updates of what is leading each catagory.

If you shoot a good buck and you need to have it score that would be the only reason for you to come to Pensacola. Ryan will be doing all the scoring that way everything stays consitent. I cant remember how we did it last year maybe someone can chime in but I think this year we are giving people a 72 hour grace period to send pics and meet up and get the buck score. That way if you killed the deer on Friday evening and you stay at camp you can submit it Sunday evening or Monday.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl27_lblFullMessage>Please read original post, we have updated where the money will be donated to. We are going to donate 50% of all entry fees. If you have any questions please shoot Ryan or myself a pm. 

To try and raise more money for Chandler and bring more people to the forum we are allowing non-members to join the contest. So if you have guys you hunt with, brothers, sisters, mom, dads,cousins, etc that would like to join feel free to sign them up.We dosuggest that they join the PFF but its not absolutley necessary.

I think we will have more people sign up once the prizes are announced Monday, these are going to be well worth the $35 to get in.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Skulls, are we supposed to get the payment details via PM? If so please send me the information. Thanks guys for organizing this, it's going to be fun and rewarding at the same time knowing a portion of the money is going towards a good cause.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok here we go:

Anthony at Outcast has stepped up againbig time this year. They are donating a Bowtech Diamond Blace Ice. This is a sweet shooting bow and would be a great setup for any treestand hunter with a 32"ATA and shooting around 318fps IBO. Anthony will be holding onto the bow that way the winner can get the pros at Outcast to get it tuned and setup to your liking. Next time you in there tell the guys there thanks for supporting a good cause.










And for the other big surprise:

I talked to Chad with Chad Cooper Taxidermy and told him about our little contest and he threw down big time by donating a shoulder mount. Chad is known Country wide and we are lucky enough to have him in out back yard. He is known for his attention to detail on everything from Whitetail Deer to African Game to Fish. Chad is a very personable guy to deal with and his number one concern is customer satisfaction. if you ever in his neck of the woods stop by his studio and take a look, you can spend hours in there looking around, ill post a few pics of his studio. I believe Chad ended up doing over 300 Whitetail mounts this year. If you have never done business with Chad you are missing out big time. He sent me a ton of pics to share with everyone, Ill be posting some tonight and some along the way.

















































































































































And our last contributer this year is Panhandle Shooting Sports located in Crestview 1 mile South of the interstate. Andy and Lyle are stepping up and donating a new Summit Viper SS. They have been open for 2 years now and are taking care of everyones hunting needs in Crestview, Defuniak, Destin, Ft Walton, and near by towns. Great guys that knows their stuff. If you in that neck of the woods stop by and say thanks for helping out. This will likely be a raffle item that we will draw a name at the end of the season, that way its fair game to everyone entered in the contest.










Once again, be sure to tell all these guys thanks when you see them next time. Everyone knows how the economy is and all 3 of these guys could have opted out. All stepped up so lets get some people signed up so we can raise some money for Chandler, Chris (Shiznik) is very grateful for all who has already signed up to help out the family. I know we are not rasing big money here but every bit helps in tought times. And once again 50% of all entry fees will be donated to Chandler, with these prizes we have I think we could blow lasts years contest out of the water. We have well over $1200 in prizes alone.

Thanks


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

Talk about stepping up with some great prizes, this is amazing! Everyone on this forum needs to return the favor and support these local businesses as well as register for the contest. Even if you don't win or even shoot anything at all, this is for a good cause.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Chris (8/25/2009)*Talk about stepping up with some great prizes, this is amazing! Everyone on this forum needs to return the favor and support these local businesses as well as register for the contest. Even if you don't win or even shoot anything at all, this is for a good cause.


i could not have said it better myself!!! thanks chris!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! 7 miles too far north! How are you going to handle the scoring for guys(or gals) in Alabama? Do all have to be scored in Pensacola?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i hunt in Evergreen and Monroeville so we can meet up one weekend and take care of that.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Count me in I am hunting in blackwater and over by brewton...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The bow from Outcast will be given away to the winner of the points division, the shoulder mount by Chad Cooper will be giving away to the winner of the biggest scored buck, and the Summit Viper from Panhandle will likely be given away ina raffle drawing of all the contestants that have entered. Im thinking about going ahead and given the climber at the start of the season so the winner can use it this year, what do yall think about that?


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

> *Splittine (8/26/2009)*The bow from Outcast will be given away to the winner of the points division, the shoulder mount by Chad Cooper will be giving away to the winner of the biggest scored buck, and the Summit Viper from Panhandle will likely be given away ina raffle drawing of all the contestants that have entered. Im thinking about going ahead and given the climber at the start of the season so the winner can use it this year, what do yall think about that?


+1


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds good. we still need some more women to sign up to get a womens division. yall get your wives and girlfriends to sing up!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

> *Splittine (8/26/2009)*and the Summit Viper from Panhandle will likely be given away ina raffle drawing of all the contestants that have entered. Im thinking about going ahead and given the climber at the start of the season so the winner can use it this year, what do yall think about that?




+1


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the hard work on this. You guys are doing great. Please sign me up for both contests.

Jeff


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i got you helo

guys i just got another offer for another great prize for you bowhunters!!! whew!!! man this contest is getting better every day!

ill post the newest prize when i get the details and conformation!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/26/2009)*i got you helo
> 
> guys i just got another offer for another great prize for you bowhunters!!! whew!!! man this contest is getting better every day!
> 
> ill post the newest prize when i get the details and conformation!




You guys are going to like this one also, we are going to have over $2000 in prizes alone, lets get some more people signed up, bring you family and friends andlets throw down for Chandler the best we can. Also I know a few people donated last year, if anyone wants to donate we will be more than happy to do that as well.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive had someone already say they are going to donate but i dont want to put it on the forum till i get the money in my hands. just in case something happens and the donation doesnt work out. the guy thats donating though is a good guy and im sure it will come through


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We are going to need alot more hunters to pay out top 3 in the points division. We already have as many as last year, lets try and double it. Thanks for all the support for Chandler, I know the family appreciates it


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

I live in Ocean Springs, MS is that to far. I hunt other places so not sur eif you have to hunt within 150 miles. But I will enter if the rules allow hunting outside the 150 mile mark.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Hunt4Jesus (8/27/2009)*I live in Ocean Springs, MS is that to far. I hunt other places so not sur eif you have to hunt within 150 miles. But I will enter if the rules allow hunting outside the 150 mile mark.


Yeah gotta hunt within 150 miles from Pensacola.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

allright brother dont forget about me! count me in for whatever. i dont want to miss out on chance to win that climber stand. just tell me where bring the money. i dont have any of those paypal things so i will bring a check for the contest. give me a shout, and great job on the contest and prizes keep it up..


----------



## Goonie (Aug 26, 2009)

I,ll give it a shot. Count me in for both.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

looks like some great prizes and a chance to help someone out. new to pff but would like to throw my money in the hat


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ok guys ive got yall all signed up. payment details sent. the deadline is oct 10th but id really like to have it before that just to make things easier on me. good luck to yall and thanks for entering! its gonna be awesome! 

Shane, with you living so close to the WMA you have a good chance! i know youve probably already been out there doin some scouting. ive been running around the WMAs by my house too. i got the camera out right now.


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

bump for more participants


----------



## bigcountry55555 (Nov 29, 2008)

scully can i still get in


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah were going to do the cut off Oct 10. So you good to get in.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

OK guys here is the newest prize update for the contest!9/12/09 Just forus bow hunters!!!

First of all I would like to thank Jeremy at Ben Pearson Archery for contacting me and wanting to get involved in this contest!!! He is offering up a brand new Ben Pearson Archery Z-34 with the R2B2 cams!! This bow flings an arrow at speeds over 325fps! Equipped with parallel limbs, ETI limb technology and Angel Wing grip! 

This bow is being donated by Ben Pearson Archery for thehighest scoringbuck killed with a bow during bow season! So start flinging arrows and sharpen up your broadheads because you dont want to miss out on winning this great prize!


----------



## jrgfva24 (Sep 7, 2009)

ok i want in the contest what do i have to to get in and send the money


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

The PFF Lung Buster Contest sounds like a great deal for our local hunters. You can count Vanderpol Taxidermy in. We would be willing to offer a free mount to anyone in the contest who brings their BIG BUCK in to be scored.Wewill put all of those namesinto ahat and at the end of the contest we will giveChandler the honor of drawing out the winner for the mount.I am certified as a Master Measurer through SCI. Lets all support this great cause and have some fun doingit,

Ron and Cathy Vanderpol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Bone Yard (9/12/2009)*The PFF Lung Buster Contest sounds like a great deal for our local hunters. You can count Vanderpol Taxidermy in. We would be willing to offer a free mount to anyone in the contest who brings their BIG BUCK in to be scored.Wewill put all of those namesinto ahat and at the end of the contest we will giveChandler the honor of drawing out the winner for the mount.I am certified as a Master Measurer through SCI. Lets all support this great cause and have some fun doingit,
> 
> Ron and Cathy Vanderpol


That is awesome Ron, thanks for stepping up for the forum. Come one guys lets step up like these donators have for us. Words cant express how grateful Chandler and his family is for us.

Now we have:

Bowtech Diamond from Outcast

Pearson Bow from Pearson

Shoulder Mount from Chad Cooper

Shoulder Mount from Ron Vanderpol

Summit Viper SS from Panhandle Shooting Sports.

This is amazing thanks to all above for helping out. We have well over $2000 in this contest.

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Winner of the Biggest Buck:

Chad Cooper Shoulder Mount

Winner of the Points Division"

Bowtech Diamond Bow from Outcast

Biggest Buck During Bow Season:

Bow from Ben Pearsons Archery

Drawing:

For the Summit Stand by Panhandle Shooting Sports

Also all bucks scored will be put into a drawing for a Shoulder Mount from Ron Vanderpol Taxidermy.

So everyone has a chance at winning a stand without even killing anything.

Everyone has a chance at winning a shoulder mount if you kill a buck.

Everyone has a chance at a Pearsons bow if you kill a good buck during bow season.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Splittine (9/13/2009)*Winner of the Biggest Buck:
> 
> Chap Cooper Shoulder Mount
> 
> ...


Who is CHAP COOPER!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL Ha! Ha!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry Chad, just getting excited with all of yall stepping up and helping out the PFF and Chandler. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

sign me up for both. i can't imagine life without PFF great job guys.:letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Want to say thank you guys so very much for all you are doing for us. We got the results back from all the weeks of daily radiation back and the Dr. said that none of Chandler's tumors have grown, but they haven't shrunk this time either. He did say that sometimes radiation doesn't always react directly and that it could still make progress in the next coming months. Our daughter is having the reults also sent to Dr. Amy Smith at Shands because she really likes how good she is, me too! The Dr. that read his results yesterday at Sacred Heart in Pensacola was Dr. Schwartz. Chandler will have lab work all the time to monitor his cell counts and platelet counts and then is scheduled for another MRI and more testing in 3 months. I wanted to share this with all of you and let you know how much I care about all of you and I am very humble for all you guys have done! God sees what kind hearted friends all of you are for sure! I have no doubt in my mind at all about that! The prayers have really lifted Chandler up and he has come a long way. Hats off to all of the PFF members and family that have offered prayers and support for us! I really do appreciate all of you!

God Bless, and I will keep all of you updated. I have been anxiously waiting for the news from these last tests, but I am still holding my head high and I pray he will be able to go be my fishing buddy once again sometime real soon!

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

hey guys im only 14 years old, i love to bow hunt for whitetails, im kinda interested in the contest, i hunt in Midway AL. so give me some informataion.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

welcome to the forum! All the information you need is written on this thread. Read the whole thing. It has all the rules and updates added by Splittine and myself. If you have any questions feel free to PM either one of us and we will be glad to answer you. If you decide you want to join the contest please PM me and ill give you all the payment details and add your name to the list. Thanks for your interest in the contest and good luck this season!

Ryan Scully


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Time to bring this back to the top, for a great cause and healthy competition. Thanks Split and Sculls for putting this on, it looks like it going to be a huge success.:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

OK guys, deadline is approaching, lets get Ryan paid up. We will be paying out more places if we can all get signed up before Oct 10. Myself and Ryan will be sending everyone that has not paid a pm to remind you since this thread is so long and probably gets over looked now. If you have any questions please pm myself or Ryan.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in!! Sent Ryan payment last week.

It is worth every penny just to donate to a good cause.

Thanks for getting this up and to the ones who donated!!

Phil


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Come'on guys lets get paid up, time is counting down. This is for a great cause.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Splittine (9/28/2009)*Come'on guys lets get paid up, time is counting down. This is for a great cause.


I am pretty sure I am paid up, come on guys this is for a great cause and some kick butt prizes. Heck you may even get one before the season starts.:clap:grouphug


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *mpmorr (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (9/28/2009)*Come'on guys lets get paid up, time is counting down. This is for a great cause.
> ...


We got you Mike, thanks for donating again. If you do not hunt and would like to donate money to Chandler you can do that as well.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms. Penny and I are paid up,, yall watch out, shes a deer shootin lady,,,,, Good Luck to everyone, there are some really nice Prizes, and it is going to an Extremely Good Cause,,

couldnt ask for a better cause,,, God Speed to the little man,,,,,, :angel


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (9/29/2009)*Ms. Penny and I are paid up,, yall watch out, shes a deer shootin lady,,,,, Good Luck to everyone, there are some really nice Prizes, and it is going to an Extremely Good Cause,,
> 
> couldnt ask for a better cause,,, God Speed to the little man,,,,,, :angel


Thanks Kenny.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (9/29/2009)*Ms. Penny and I are paid up,, yall watch out, shes a deer shootin lady,,,,, Good Luck to everyone, there are some really nice Prizes, and it is going to an Extremely Good Cause,,
> 
> couldnt ask for a better cause,,, God Speed to the little man,,,,,, :angel


it was good meeting you today kenny! thanks for gettin in the contest


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone has been pm'ed about the deadline. Lets get Ryan paid up before Oct 10th. If you have not signed up and would like to its not to late. Any questions about the details get with Ryan or myself.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in. Send me the info in a PM!:letsdrink


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll pitch in. Do you have a contact on the North end of town to take $.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *flundy1 (10/1/2009)*I'll pitch in. Do you have a contact on the North end of town to take $.


Shoot Ryan (ScullsMcnasty) a pm, he is taking the money on lives in the north end of town.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

6 days left.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

5days left. Come on guys lets get signed and payed up.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

my money has been in for over a month! I`m ready!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

4 days.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet, I made the deadline! Paid up and ready to hunt!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Must have money in by midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Last Day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Few more hours, thanks for all who helped out with Chandler. I know Chris and the rest of the family really are grateful for all who have helped out.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

mailed mine friday to scully. let me know if you don't get it...............tony


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i got ya. im gonna try to update it tonight with the last few names but its MNF so ill be at Beefs for most of the night with the Dolfans club


----------

